# Kitchen Bouquet



## Old_Grey_Mare (Feb 18, 2006)

So, I used up my bottle of Kitchen Bouquet a while ago and recycled it then when I started looking for some more I can't find it anywhere. I can order some from Amazon(!) (really) but the shipping is outrageous. I asked if my grocery store can order it for me but they need a UPC code in order to look it up.

Does anyone have a bottle in the cabinet with a UPC code on it that you can tell me so they can look for it? I would really appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Each size bottle has its own upc code. Here is the one for the 4 oz. bottle. upc 7110000052. If you want a different size bottle, let Google be your guide, ie; "Kitchen Bouquet 4 oz. upc code"

http://products.peapod.com/3618.html


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Not sure what the problem is in your area. I just bought a bottle of it in my tiny little small town grocery store up here in northern MN. Still called Kitchen Bouquet. Only now it comes in a plastic bottle, 4 oz. The bar code on my bottle says 710521 made by HV Food Products, 1221 Broadway, Oakland CA94612


----------



## Old_Grey_Mare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you both for the information. I have been to three grocery stores in my town and three different grocery stores in the town 25 miles away and no luck. I should be able to order some with your helpful information.

Mary


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Walmart carries it in with the marinades. Seems like they were switching it from place to place last year.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Saw one bottle on the store shelf today in the sale section...it was $1.50, no other bottles in the store....getting rid of them....want their own brands..


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Our Walmart carries it by the marinades, A-1, things like that.


----------

